# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  طريقة عمل كل انواع القهوة ...روعة

## امير الصمت

طريقة عمل كل انواع القهوة 
القهوة الخليجية  المقادير 
فنجانين بن قهوة محموسة بدرجه فاتحه وخشنه خليجية
ملعقتين صغيرتين هيل
نصف ملعقة صغيرة زعفران
ملعقتين طعام ماء ورد
لتر ماء 
الطريقة 
يغلى الماء ثم تضاف القهوه وتغلى ثلاث مرات
وتترك جانبا لدقائق حتى ينزل التفل في قاع الاناء
ضعي الهيل والزعفران وماء الورد في الدله واسكبي فوقها القهوة
واشربوا القهوة الخليجيجية بالهناء والعافية 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  القهوة المكاويه 
أولا: أعداد البن
يحمص البن على النار آلي آن يصبح لونه بوني غامق
وقبل آن تطفي النار ضعي معه البخور الجاوي ومن بخور مستكي وقليل من الشيبة
واستمري في التحميص قليلا تم اطفي النار.
ثم يطحن جيدا
ثانيا: طريقة عمل القهوة
حسب الكمية ضعي ملعقة من القهوة وملعقة صغيره من الحليب
وربع ملعقة صغيره من الزنجبيل وحبتين من القرنفل.
وضعي عليه الماء المغلي واتركيه مده طويلة على النار
آما الهيل فنضعه خارجي آي في تلاجة القهوة يعني دلة القهوه
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  القهوة التركيه 
القهوة التركية متوسطة القلية" الحمسة" وناعمة
مع هال مطحون او بدون حسب الرغبة 
المقادير
فنجانين ماء
ملعقة صغيرة سكر او بدون حسب الرغبة
ملعقتين صغيرتين من البن قهوة مع هال مطحون او بدون  الطريقة
ضعي الماء في ركوة صغيرة و أضيفي السكر والبن
وحركي على نار معتدلة الحرارة
عندما تغلي القهوة خففي النار واغلي لمدة دقيقة مع رفع الركوة واعادتها
قدمي القهوة التركية ساخنة
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  القهوة العربية 
هي قهوة تعتبر خفيفة توضع فيها حبات الهيل عند بعض أهل البادية والحضر من عرب ,
وهناك القهوة الغامقة عند البعض الآخر ,
وعادة تكون مرة وليس فيها سكر أبداً
وتقدم في فنجان صغير فمه أوسع من قاعدته
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ القهوة التركية 
هي قهوة ثقيلة غامقة ,
تقدم في فنجان صغير بيد مع صحن صغير ,
وتعتبر فناجين القهوة التركية الأكثر شهرة في زخرفتها ,
كما يقدم معها السكر بدرجات مختلفة
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
قهوة تركية بالكاكاو 
كوبين حليب مراعي + ملعق صغيره كاكاو + ملعقتين صغيرتين قهوة تركية
نخليها تغلي وتصفى عند التقديم في اكواب
وممكن نضربها في الخلاط الكهربائي اذا حبينا تكون لها رغوه
والتحليه اختياري عند التقديم 
والأمريكان هم من اخترعوا القهوة سريعة الذوبان
وأكبر مثال لها النسكافيه وهي القهوة الأمريكية
وتقدم في فنجان كبير أو كوب
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ اسبرسو 
هي قهوة ايطالية خفيفة وغامقة جداً
تقدم في فنجان صغير مع صحنه يشبه في الشكل الفنجان التركي
ولكنه عادة يكون سميكاً وأبيض اللون
وتقدم الاسبرسو أيضاً بما يسمى Double Espresso أو Doppio Espresso
وهي تقدم في فنجان كبير للمحترفين في شرب القهوة
والمحترفون عادة يأخذونها بدون تخفيف أو سكر
أما الآخرون فيقدم إليهم السكر الأسمر إن أرادوا تخفيفها
كما أن البعض يضع عليها قطرات من نكهة اللوز
وهناك أيضاً الاسبرسو المخفف Espresso Ristretb
حيث يوضع عليها ماء قليل جداً مع الحرص على إبقائها بالكثافة نفسها
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ الكاباتشينو 
قهوة ايطالية تتألف من الاسبرسو بمقدار الثلث وثلث حليب وثلث كريمة مخفوقة
وتقدم في أكواب كبيرة
وتكون الكريمة المخفوقة مرتفعة على الوجه
ويرش عليها بودرة الكاكاو أو بودرة الدارسين
ويقدم معها السكر لمن يحب
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
احلى كابتشينوا 
المقادير 
فنجان قهوه سـكر
فنجان قهوه نسكافيـه
فنجان قهوه مـــــاء  الطريقة 
توضع في خلاط البيض الى ان تصبح رغــوه
يغلى حليب ( المراعي) حسب الرغبة
_ يوضع مقدار ملعقة من الرغوة في كل كوب
ثم يصب الحليب المغلي من الاعلى ( يعنى من ارتفاع بسيط عن الكوب
ثم على الوجه قليل من بودره الكاكاو او قليل من النسكافيه
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ قهوة الحليب 
قهوة فرنسية وإن كانت كل دول العالم تعملها بتسميات مختلفة
وهي عبارة عن مقدارين من القهوة السادة مع ثلاث مقادير من الحليب المخفوق
وتقدم في فنجان كبير
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ الموكا 
قهوة رائعة من اليد الفرنسية أو الايطالية
تتألف من القهوة السادة الثقيلة بمقدار الثلث
وثلث من الشوكولاته الحارة الغير محلاة
وثلث من الحليب الفوار إلى درجة إخراج رغوة
وتقدم بكوب كبير مستطيل معروف باسم
Mug
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  القهوة الايرلندية 
وهي قهوة ثقيلة تخلط مع الكريمة المخفوقة وتقدم مع السكر
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  قهوة فيينا Viena Coffee 
هي قهوة متوسطة الطعم تخلط مع ثلث مقدار من الحليب الكامل الدسم
ويرش على الوجه كريمة مخفوقة وفوقها دارسين ناعم وسكر أسمر
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
القهوة المثلجة 
نعتقد بأن القهوة المثلجة أمريكية
والأمريكان يقولون بأن أصلها عربي
وهي قهوة ثقيلة باردة مع حليب بارد وسكر وقطع من الثلج
الشااااي الأحمر ممكن يكون بالنعناع أو بالزعفران أو بالحليب 
المقادير
فنجان ونصف من ورق الشاي الأحمر
فنجانين سكر أو حسب الرغبة
ماء صحة لتر
اختياري ملعقة صغيرة من كل من ماء ورد وزعفران 
الطريقة
يصب الماء المغلي على اوراق الشاي ويغطى الابريق
ويترك مدة ثلاث دقائق ليختمر الشاي ثم يصب
ويحلى حسب الذوق

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك  
 ان امكن كوب من القهوة   تركية بالكاكاو

----------


## seffari

شكرا يسلم يديك ...............

----------


## امير الصمت

> شكرا لك  
>  ان امكن كوب من القهوة   تركية بالكاكاو

  * 
تفضل حبيبى اشرب القهوة التركية واي حاجة تانية انا فى الخدمة*

----------


## امير الصمت

> شكرا يسلم يديك ...............

  نورت الموضوع بتواجدك يابوب

----------

